# Uber wants to do "employee" background check



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Received email below then I responded. Uber non support received it and now I've been deactivated. Included with the background check was a consent to authorize a credit check that I think the state laws protect us from having to do. I'm a full time driver who expects to be deactivated for awhile.

"
Hello Steven Lee, We recently switched background check vendors, and need to refresh your background check as a result. Background checks cannot be completed without your consent, so please use the link below to authorize, and provide the information required through Checkr.

https://checkr.com/apply/uber/c2201...ustom_id=25ffbc76-c6d0-46b7-a528-e9fcde20d55c

PROVIDE CONSENT HERE

If you do not provide your consent, your account is at risk of being waitlisted. Please complete this by 1/15.

Uber Technologies Inc.

Steven

Jan 13, 20:11

I have received multiple emails asking for me to approve another background check. I've been exclusively providing service for Uber on a full time basis since spring of 2014.
I have a company policy of not providing personal info online and would eagerly like to schedule an office visit with the director of Contracted Services in San Francisco. The fact that there is no such department or any department closely resembling this is an indicator of the type of respect issued to the workforce of Uber drivers.
I would like to ask how many times are you going to check my background? Who was the previous company and who's the new vendor you have chosen?
Also, I need to know why do you keep changing the rules of our initial agreement?
Uber ignores my email communications and has threatened my work status over 20 times. When I began providing service on the UbeX platform I was guaranteed $32 hour net after Uber fees. Since that time I have logged over 100,000 miles and trust have become better at my craft. Yet it has been increasingly harder for me to achieve what once was guaranteed to a newbie. Now I'm a veteran.
I bring my vehicle everyday in fine tuned condition with only the Uber logo displayed. This asset along with others provided by 100's of thousands drivers is the most important factor allowing Uber to compete with what for over 100 years had monopolized worldwide city transportation.
In return for our investment and services Uber has consistently offered our services at lower and lower prices without our approval.
It's very clear Uber will keep on taking until you hear NO and even then only the math will convince you to stop.
I look forward to having a scheduled meeting at your convenience.

Sincerely,

Steven Lee Bramhall

___


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

UberXking said:


> Received email below then I responded. Uber non support received it and now I've been deactivated. Included with the background check was a consent to authorize a credit check that I think the state laws protect us from having to do. I'm a full time driver who expects to be deactivated for awhile.
> 
> "
> Hello Steven Lee, We recently switched background check vendors, and need to refresh your background check as a result. Background checks cannot be completed without your consent, so please use the link below to authorize, and provide the information required through Checkr.
> ...


Why not just let them do another background check?

I get your point, but pretty sure Uber probably didn't even read your entire email. The bright side is that now you can go do something more productive and fulfilling with your time. Mazel tov!


----------



## AceManShow (Sep 24, 2015)

A customer service rep in the Philippines is reading this letter. He/she makes $1.50 per hour, how much do you think they'll care?


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

AceManShow said:


> A customer service rep in the Philippines is reading this letter. He/she makes $1.50 per hour, how much do you think they'll care?


Think AI is all there is at the first level of support. My lawyer and the public needs this. When riders find out about how Uber treats drivers things will change.


----------



## AceManShow (Sep 24, 2015)

UberXking said:


> Think AI is all there is at the first level of support. My lawyer and the public needs this. When riders find out about how Uber treats drivers things will change.


I wouldn't doubt it. They probably are using Ai for support.


----------



## Montgomery (Jan 7, 2015)

UberXking said:


> When riders find out about how Uber treats drivers things will change.


I highly doubt that. Riders might pay lip service to supporting us, but I would say 99.9% will never care enough to actually do anything in support of drivers, as long as they keep the cheap fares.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Yea everyone petition the white house to increase the cost of jack links beef jerky at Walmart cuz damn we know they are used to getting $6+ a bag now Walmart came in and sells it for $2.50

Walmart told Mr Links that he will make more per hour from selling more bags


It's an outrage


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

AI would probably do a better job of support. But no it's normal humans and don't even read the emails.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Became illegal in CA a few years ago for "employers" to run a credit check.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Every once in a while I get to read something from an intelligent driver. I'm amazed at the number of drivers who blindly do anything they are told. These are the same one's who hit accept on the new terms without even reading them. These are the same drivers getting bent out of shape when they read how awful Uber really is.

Your policy of not foolishly giving out your social security number across the internet without fully understanding and trusting who you are giving it to, is basic common sense. Something that many don't seem to have. Requesting to give this information in person sounds very reasonable.

I get a laugh when I read someone ask a question like, "Why not just let them do a background check?" This is the mentality of today's Uber driver. Simple-minded people who Uber uses like sheep.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

UberXking said:


> Received email below then I responded. Uber non support received it and now I've been deactivated. Included with the background check was a consent to authorize a credit check that I think the state laws protect us from having to do. I'm a full time driver who expects to be deactivated for awhile.
> 
> "
> Hello Steven Lee, We recently switched background check vendors, and need to refresh your background check as a result. Background checks cannot be completed without your consent, so please use the link below to authorize, and provide the information required through Checkr.
> ...


Atta boy! Stand your ground! The coyote likes how you operate.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Your policy of not foolishly giving out your social security number across the internet without fully understanding and trusting who you are giving it to, is basic common sense. Something that many don't seem to have. Requesting to give this information in person sounds very reasonable.
> 
> I get a laugh when I read someone ask a question like, "Why not just let them do a background check?" This is the mentality of today's Uber driver. Simple-minded people who Uber uses like sheep.


So you think he still was in disbelief who was asking after he was deactivated?

There are ways to go about verifying that the email was, in fact, from Uber. If Uber requires another background check for you to continue driving then you can't blame anyone but yourself when you are deactivated for not complying. I know, you are trying to stick it to the man!

I am sure Uber has been losing sleep since you stopped driving for them. Get off your soapbox and stop hanging out in an Uber forum if you don't want to work for Uber.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Your policy of not foolishly giving out your social security number across the internet without fully understanding and trusting who you are giving it to, is basic common sense. Something that many don't seem to have. Requesting to give this information in person sounds very reasonable.


Ridiculous. Let's suppose he went down to his local Uber support office and gave them his SSN in writing. All they're going to do is go "online" and enter it into the system "across the internet" from there.

There was nothing in the OPs story to indicate these emails were not legitimate Uber requests. If there were some reason to believe they were a phishing scam that would be different.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberXking said:


> When I began providing service on the UbeX platform I was guaranteed $32 hour net after Uber fees.


Uber really gave you that in the contract? Or in temporary promotions?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> View attachment 24680
> View attachment 24680
> View attachment 24680


Oh, man! I want that cute little one on the right. I will name him Uber.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Oh, grow up...
> 
> Never belittle a person for standing by his/her standards.


Good for whoever has standards that make him step away from a situation in which he or she feels is unfair or not right for them. I truly wish these people the best.

Sadly it is rarely the case on this forum. What standard did Uber violate in this instance? They asked him for permission to conduct another background check so he could continue driving. Not sure how this equates to an "attaboy moment".

If the mention of another background check is the straw that broke the camel's back for him, then it was definitely coming and he should be happy he can move onto something else besides Uber.

It is so dumb to think that anyone who matters at Uber came within 10 feet of his email. If an actual person read the beginning of it, the simply laughed as they hit delete. I guess I could be wrong. OP will have to set me straight by telling me all about the meeting he has set up with Uber to talk over his concerns, once they get back to him, of course.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

NuberUber said:


> Good for whoever has standards that make him step away from a situation in which he or she feels is unfair or not right for them. I truly wish these people the best.
> 
> Sadly it is rarely the case on this forum. What standard did Uber violate in this instance? They asked him for permission to conduct another background check so he could continue driving. Not sure how this equates to an "attaboy moment".
> 
> ...


Yeah...ok.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Yeah...ok.


You do agree that nobody read that email, don't you?


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

The background check is lowwwwwwwwwwww priority for Uber. It's a cost of doing business and is being performed on auto pilot. Even the company performing the check has left AI in charge.
I have known and can prove that nobody has been reading my email for a year and a half.
The company reminds me of a bunch of teenagers playing doorbell ditch and having a laugh every time they make a business decision.
It's been ten days and I'm a full time driver just about invested 10k in a select/xl two weeks ago and thank God I didn't. As of a few days ago
Uber doesn't allow that in San Francisco. Found that out by luck. Either Select or XL not both.

Here's the update on Background Check after day ten. Betting I won't be reactivated till Feb. 8th just after the Super Bowl. Keep in mind I've been doing over $5,000 in gross fares for nearly two years. Sorry but you have to read last email first it's late and I'm tired so didn't organize this. Hoping the attachment requires a human or my misrepresentation that I found a Pax phone or need to refund money to Pax. I doubt if they have even started a background check. Uber says I should receive an ok any day. P.S. I have been told 4 times no credit check will be done.
going to start this with uber auto email informing me
everything is ok
we don't care if you are not working
don't send an email
the few that may be screwed by the process will be ?? just math
math rules

Email from Uber Saturday

Your Background Check is Almost Done

Steven Lee, your background check is taking a little longer than usual due to unexpected processing delays, but things should clear up in the next few days.

Until then, you can contact [email protected] for any additional questions about your background check. We appreciate your patience.

You can get on the road faster by finishing the sign-up process while you wait!

( I can't log on to the portal)

*Next Step:* Upload the rest of your driving documents to speed up your application, if you haven't already.

Upload Documents

The speed of your background check can vary based on a variety of factors, including the locations you've lived in for the last seven years and courthouse closures on weekends/holidays.

If you have any questions about your background check or account status, please email [email protected]. Thanks again for choosing Uber.

Uber Technologies Inc.
1455 Market Street San Francisco, CA 94103

My last email to Uber

I'm still not convinced a human from either Checkr or Uber has read one single email I have sent. I have attached a copy. Please reply a.s.a.p. Found phone may have customer phone don't charge customer.

Mail for Windows 10

*From: *Sven Bal
*Sent: *Tuesday, January 26, 2016 5:49 PM
*To: *Uber Partner Support
*Subject: *RE: [Uber] Re: FW: [Checkr] Re: Can't log in

If it takes 3 weeks why is this the first time I heard this. Originally it was 3 citations a year now it's 1 per year? I drive 7,000 miles a month. 3 citations in 250,000 miles c'mon!!!!!

Sent from my Windows Phone










*From: *Shara Santero (Uber Partner Support)
*Sent: *‎1/‎26/‎2016 5:37 PM
*To: *Steven
*Subject: *[Uber] Re: FW: [Checkr] Re: Can't log in

##- Please type your reply above this line -##

Your request (105474706) has been updated. To add additional comments, reply to this email.

*Shara Santero* (Uber)

Jan 26, 17:37

I appreciate your response, Steven.

we value our partnership. I see here on my end that you've been one of our great partner!

Please be reminded that background checks take at least 14 business days to complete and process. We get a report from a background check provider and then make a decision about your partnership with Uber based on a set of criteria we have established. This is a very secure process and while I personally don't see your exact results, I'm happy to let you know what we look for.

*In order to pass the background check, you must have:*

· A minimum of 1 year U.S. licensing history (if under 23 years old, must have at least 3 years licensing history)

· A clean Motor Vehicle Report (MVR) with no more than 3 incidents in the past 3 years

· No DUIs and no reckless driving

· A clean criminal background check with no felonies or misdemeanors involving theft, violence or drugs in a given time frame

We do not perform a credit check.

We are just as anxious as you are to get you out on the road, and we hope you hear back soon. We'll reach out as soon as we hear of next steps, I promise.

Regards,

*Shara Santero*
help.uber.com

*Steven*

Jan 26, 17:27

Uber company policy is better to lie than work hard. Please read the email.
I have a suspicion that Checkr hasn't started the background check.
Artificial intelligence is the opposite of customer service!!!!!
Sent from my Windows Phone
________________________________

*Shara Santero* (Uber)

Jan 26, 15:21

Hi Steven,

Thank you for reaching out to us. I'm glad to be of assistance.

I want you to know that I really want to help you on this, however, I'm afraid that my hands are tied here. Upon checking, it appears that your new background check provider has completed their report, but it is currently in review by Rasier. Please hang tight and rest assured that we'll reach out when it's finished.

If you have any questions or concerns about the contents of the background check report you have received, your best resource for answers will be the guidelines provided in the email. In case that you have not received a copy of your background check report, you can request one at https://applicant.checkr.com/status.

Again, thank you for your understanding while we work on this.

If you need additional help, please visit this link or tap *HELP* on your uber app. You may also head over to this link if you can't find the specific article of your issue.

All the best,

*Shara Santero*
help.uber.com

*Steven*

Jan 26, 15:09

Help! Been wait listed for 8 days. Started driving 3/2014.

Sent from my Windows Phone
________________________________
From: John (Checkr)<mailto:[email protected]>
Sent: ‎1/‎26/‎2016 11:07 AM
To: Seven Ball<mailto:[email protected]>
Subject: [Checkr] Re: Can't log in

##- Please type your reply above this line -##

Your request (843782) has been updated as shown below. To add additional comments, reply to this email.
----------------------------------------------

John, Jan 26, 11:07

I'm still unable to locate your report base on the information you have provided. Please reach out to UBER in regards of the report being submitted to us and you have contacted us and we are not able to locate the report. Thank you

John // Checkr, Inc. Applicant Support Team

*Visit the [Applicant Portal](http://applicant.checkr.com) to upload documents and check the status or request a copy of your completed report.*

Delighted by the support you've received? [Please let us know!](

**Checkr Support is available Monday-Friday from 9am-4pm**)

----------------------------------------------

Seven Ball, Jan 26, 10:20

Received another email informing me that my background check is almost done. Still can't log in to the portal.

I have one name
S Lee B

Two email addresses
Sbrmjus,[email protected]
[email protected]

(650) 556-1212

Thank you

Sent from my Windows Phone
________________________________

----------------------------------------------

John, Jan 26, 08:12

Hello,

Our sincere apologies for the confusion. I was unable to find a report in our system using the name you've provided or with [email protected]

It is likely that you'll be able to find the information you need in the [Applicant Portal](http://www.checkr.com/applicant).

# Not able to log in?

It is possible that the company or landlord you applied with has yet to submit a request for your background check. Please reach out to them directly to find out if this is the case.

# Other options from Checkr

Please respond with two or more of the following pieces of information so that we may search again for your report:

* the email address used on your application
* the Custom ID provided by the party you applied with
* the phone number associated with your application
* any other names that may be associated with your application

Thank you for your help!

John // Checkr, Inc. Applicant Support Team

*Visit the [Applicant Portal](http://applicant.checkr.com) to upload documents and check the status or request a copy of your completed report.*

Delighted by the support you've received? [Please let us know!](

**Checkr Support is available Monday-Friday from 9am-4pm**)

----------------------------------------------

Seven ll, Jan 25, 14:29

I've received. 2 emails stating that my background check is in process. I can't log in.
Sent from my Windows Phone

--------------------------------
This email is a service from Checkr.

This email is a service from Uber.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

You should delete or edit all that. You have your email and phone number now out on the internet.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

AceManShow said:


> I wouldn't doubt it. They probably are using Ai for support.





Montgomery said:


> I highly doubt that. Riders might pay lip service to supporting us, but I would say 99.9% will never care enough to actually do anything in support of drivers, as long as they keep the cheap fares.


We wouldn't notice a loss of ridership if we raised prices = to taxis.
We are a sad lot of unorganized individuals who have found a fun and easy job. Whom the majority of
have very weak math skills.


----------

